# Red Rocks Century - Anyone?



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone here ridden the Red Rocks Century event before?

I'm thinking about doing the metric, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of info available.

I found a map for the metric but it's over a year old and labeled "test" on MapMyRide. Not sure how accurate it is.

That says nothing about support, rest stops, etc.

Can anyone help? I'd like to know a bit more before I commit.


----------



## TaS (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not link worthy yet, so below is a web address to the Red Rocks Century FAQ page.

w_w_w.redrockscentury.com/faq/

Looks like a good course.

Have a Day
Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## COKid (Feb 12, 2009)

You can ride that ride any day of the week. Don't pay money to do it.


----------

